# Replaced water pump... now coolant is bubbling?



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I asked here about my coolant leaking ($850 for replacing a coolant?? thread) and someone mentioned that a broken water pump is covered under a special warranty. That indeed was true, and my dealer replaced the water pump.

I got the car back home, and when I turned off the engine, I could hear a bubbling sound, checked under the hood and could see the coolant bubbling, almost like it was boiling.

Checked the temp gauge in the car, it was normal.

I also noticed a leak under the car, which was cool/ or normal temp to the touch. This was dripping from under approximately where the steering wheel is. Almost an orangish-brown color. Not sure if those are connected. I did have a prior engine leak that I didn't get fixed because it was happening very slowly. I plan to get a new car soon so didn't want to spend on that. 

Anyway, so what's the diagnosis here for the bubbling coolant? Thoughts? What should I do or not do? Thanks y'all!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Head straight back to the mechanic or have it towed so it doesn’t overheat. Call them ASAP. Something ain’t right.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chances are you have air in the radiator. Car level, engine cold, remove radiator cap, open white plastic bolt that is on the radiator tank passenger side.. Don't have to fully remove it, when coolant comes out of this point close it. 

The water outlet leaking might be the source of the coolant leak near the bottom of the steering wheel. Google it here, or even Youtube Cruze Water Outlet, you'll get a procedure. 

$20 part, not bad to replace.. Get the appropriate E-Torx socket at Harbor Freight or Home Depot.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is an answer that @dhpnet posted awhile back:

There are videos on YouTube that show how to fill the coolant.

Here are the instructions from the 2014 Cruze service manual for cars made in the USA. It may not be the same for your car.

Fill Procedure:
1- close the radiator drain plug.
2- lower the vehicle
3- vehicle should be level
4- Loosen the vent screw on the radiator

(vent screw is located at the top, right (passenger) side of the radiator)

NOTE: Close vent screw when coolant begins to flow from the vent screw.

5- Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL antifreeze and clean drinkable water to the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank. When the coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
6- Start the engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reaches the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
7- Install the surge tank cap
8- warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turns ON.

Note: If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2 minutes at 2,000-2,500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the cooling system.

9- Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.
10- Remove the surge tank cap.
11- Check the coolant level and fill to the COLD mark if necessary.
12- Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 tester.
13- Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and engine compartment.

NOTE: After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again. Adjust the coolant level to the COLD mark if necessary.






2011 Chevy Cruze coolant burping tips - YouTube

Coolant Flush How-to: Chevrolet Cruze (2011-2016) - 2011 Chevrolet ...

2013 Chevy Cruze coolant gurgling - YouTube

Coolant Flush How-to: Chevrolet Cruze (2011-2016)

How to bleed air out of cooling system on holden cruize


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

@carbon02 @Blasirl

Thanks for your replies! It could indeed be air trapped in the coolant system... After reading your replies, i think this is a bit too complicated for me to do, and I am afraid of making it worse.

I called the service advisor at the dealership and told him what happened, he said he'd talk to his boss about towing it back and get back to me, but he didn't. Not sure what happened, but I have to probably wait till Monday now. 

Do you think it's ok to drive it to the dealership? The engine isn't overheating according to the temp gauge, just the coolant is bubbling, and there is coolant leaking on my garage floor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mxgreen said:


> @carbon02 @Blasirl
> 
> Thanks for your replies! It could indeed be air trapped in the coolant system... After reading your replies, i think this is a bit too complicated for me to do, and I am afraid of making it worse.
> 
> ...


Depends on how far you need to go. As for being difficult to do, it is not very difficult at all.


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

So the dealer towed back my car to the dealership checked it and said the bubbling is normal? 
They also ran the car for an hour and tested for temperature change but it never got hot.
And he said the dripping coolant could be just residual coolant in the system after the Job was done.
Thoughts?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Bubbling is not normal. Good lord.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mxgreen said:


> So the dealer towed back my car to the dealership checked it and said the bubbling is normal?
> They also ran the car for an hour and tested for temperature change but it never got hot.
> And he said the dripping coolant could be just residual coolant in the system after the Job was done.
> Thoughts?


Completely rinse the engine to get rid of any "residual" coolant. Run the car up to temp, should have no coolant leaking or bubbling.


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

UDPATE: I got the car back from the dealer, and I don't know what they did but I drove it for about 30 miles total, twice today, and it's not bubbling or leaking anymore. 

The service advisor definitely said the tech told him it's still bubbling, but that's not happening. It looks like they filled up the coolant as well. 

So hopefully the tech fixed it. Will update if anything changes. Thanks everyone for chiming in!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds to me like the typical case of “we messed up but don’t want to admit it” Glad it’s fixed for you!


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Sounds to me like the typical case of “we messed up but don’t want to admit it” Glad it’s fixed for you!


Yeah that's what i was thinking. Annoying that they can't get it right the first time. I'd drive across town for a dealership and its staff that know what they're doing.


----------

